# Quartz Movements Moonphase.



## Dr pepper (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I've recently made a clock from a classic mini speedometer using a silent movement for a car mad friend, and ebay special purchase.

I've used tide movements before, the ones with just a second hand and another hand for the tide level, but I've also noticed some manufacturers offering ready made clocks with a moonphase on a seperate dial, does anyone know where I can get a quartz moonphase movement from, doesnt seem to be many offering them, not even ebay.


----------

